
Ask HN: Why doesn't PG do a responsive version of HN? - alpb
Reading front page on phone devices and reading long comments on laptops are fairly inconvenient. Doesn't PG himself use his phone to visit HN and see this pain?
======
davidthewatson
Good question - the answer to which is probably that he doesn't have to since
others have filled in the gaps.

I find hacker news illegible and not very user friendly. So I use this on my
Android phone:

<http://hackerwebapp.com/>

------
dragonwriter
Reading long comments on laptops is a problem? It's not on any that I've used
(including the old 11.6" netbook.)

And, heck, even on my iPhone 4, reading and writing comments isn't
particularly uncomfortable (it's what I'm writing this comment on.

HN, IMO, doesn't need the overhead of a specialized mobile presentation,
whether provided by a responsive layout library or otherwise.

------
mtgx
Yeah, the website is kind of a pain on mobile. I recommend the Hacker News 2
app, if you're on Android.

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksof...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksoftware.hackernews&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEsImNvbS5haXJsb2Nrc29mdHdhcmUuaGFja2VybmV3cyJd)

------
t0
<http://ihackernews.com/> or one of the many apps.

------
dylanhassinger
because he doesn't have to

